# Want firewall and application server



## frank.gaurav (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello,
I am looking for the solution of firewall and Antivirus. Centralize management console, Reports by user, visited websites, block website, USB control, IDS / IPS. 
IF you can suggest me good solution please.
Thank you


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Do you want a free or paid anti-virus and firewall? There are good versions of both free and paid programs for protection, so it depends on your preference.


----------

